# New to the Booth



## Singaholic78 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello! Name's Kira. Just signed up to learn more detained info about the boards in our booth. I am just getting started. I have a pretty good handle on the sound half. Lighting...well let's just say I have lots to learn. What I do know is that I am really interested in figuring out stuff and learning how to run both systems. 

Also, I am heading up an overhaulin' of our lighting and sound systems. As to be expected, we've met a wall... does anyone know where I can locate a new or gently used ETC Express 48/96? I know they've been discontinued, but that set-up would be perfect for our current space. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks.
K


----------



## Kelite (Oct 9, 2008)

Good to know you Kira, and welcome aboard!

Methinks you'll find what your looking for, as the crowd kinda 'gets around', if you know what I mean....


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to the booth Kira! As I am sure you have discovered, we are a great source for information. We have many threads about people in schools looking for new lighting consoles, so you may try the search feature.

We are also an inquisitive bunch and if you tell us more about your theatre and what you guys produce there we may be able to give you better advice. We also just like to know those things!

Oh yeah, have fun here, ask any questions you may have and offer up any answers you can!


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to CB

Im actually out of cb welcoming catch phrases so i will have to come back and add one just for you

now onto more important things


icewolf08 said:


> As I am sure you have discovered, we are a great source for information



I don't know what forum you think your part of but great source of information and cb just don't mix


----------



## timeblazer (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome to CB.

I have encountered some used boards from time to time on 

solaris network

You might try looking there. (You probably have though)

-Ben


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 13, 2008)

Welcome, Singaholic78. See this newly created just-for-you Collaborative Article: *http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/collaborative-articles/9401-sources-used-equipment.html.*


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Kira! Get to know the search function... it's your friend. Post some more information about your theater's needs. There are many of us around here who love the Express but agree that it's time to move on to new technology. Unless budget simply will not allow a new console there are other options out there you should really consider. What's your dimmer count, conventional lighting inventory, and use of DMX controlled toys. 



You aren't by chance Kira the Coug fan are you? Probably not, but it's worth asking just in case. Go Dawgs!


----------



## philhaney (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Kira,


icewolf08 said:


> Welcome to the booth Kira! As I am sure you have discovered, we are a great source for information.




Hughesie89 said:


> I don't know what forum you think your part of but great source of information and cb just don't mix



Yes they do! (Granted, you don't always get the answer you want right away, but be persistant and eventually you will, as long as it's the answer you _need _and not the answer you _want_.)


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 14, 2008)

philhaney said:


> Yes they do! (Granted, you don't always get the answer you want right away, but be persistant and eventually you will, as long as it's the answer you _need _and not the answer you _want_.)



Just ignore him Phil, Huggie is a little out of touch with reality. He thinks this is a website about caring for pet marsupials... and is a little ticked off that we aren't giving him the information he needs. I've been trying to explain to him for years that this is a stage technology website.


----------



## Van (Oct 14, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ......... this is a stage technology website.


 
Oh Yeah that's why I joined up here! Now I remember!


----------



## timeblazer (Oct 14, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> ... stage technology website.


P1$$ off the LD and suddenly its just live radio baby!


----------



## avkid (Oct 14, 2008)

timeblazer said:


> P1$$ off the LD and suddenly its just live radio baby!


Actually, live radio shows typically had studio audiences so having no lights would stop the show.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 14, 2008)

avkid said:


> Actually, live radio shows typically had studio audiences so having no lights would stop the show.



Thank you Mr. Data. Ahead warp factor 2.


----------



## avkid (Oct 14, 2008)

gafftaper said:


> Thank you Mr. Data. Ahead warp factor 2.


I happen to be a radio aficionado, Mr. sarcasm.


----------



## philhaney (Oct 14, 2008)

avkid said:


> Actually, live radio shows typically had studio audiences so having no lights would stop the show.




gafftaper said:


> Thank you Mr. Data. Ahead warp factor 2.




avkid said:


> I happen to be a radio aficionado, Mr. sarcasm.




Five points from Gryffindor for being an insufferable know-it-all.


----------



## avkid (Oct 14, 2008)

You better watch it, you're still a noob.

I'm a legend!


----------



## cdub260 (Oct 15, 2008)

avkid said:


> You better watch it, you're still a noob.
> 
> I'm a legend!



Well I suppose infamy has its perks.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 15, 2008)

Hi Kira,

Welcome to ControlBooth! These guys mean well and really are a vast source of great information and experience. 

dvsDave



avkid said:


> You better watch it, you're still a noob.
> 
> I'm a legend!



A legendary figure is usually either imaginary or already dead, considering that "legendary" is most often used as a posthumous honorific. So, since you aren't dead and unfortunately not a figment of our collective imagination, then you must not be a legend. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 15, 2008)

avkid said:


> ...I'm a legend!


Indeed you are, avkid, but so were Jeffrey Dahmer, John Wayne Gacy, Charles Manson, and Idi Amin. I wouldn't boast about it.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 15, 2008)

You what's really cool about this Kira is that we can go on like this forever... and yet most of us have never actually met in person. 

By the way that last post was from Derek. He's what we call an expert around here. 
That's "Ex" as in has been and "Spurt" as in drip under pressure.


----------

